# Looking for a 18.5" FHD monitor for <6k



## Chetan1991 (Nov 5, 2016)

*Looking for a 18.5" monitor for <6k*

Hola mis amigos. Could you help me pick out a monitor?
1. Budget?
4-6k.
2. Display type and size?
Full HD and IPS if possible. 18.5" wil suffice, but bigger is better.
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Monitor
4. Ports Required?
Anything will do.
5. Preferred choice of brand?
Any reliable one.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Nope.
7. Any other info that you want to share.
Need to buy soon. It's a temp solution so just suggest the best one for 5k.


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 5, 2016)

Increase your budget and go for this one 
*www.amazon.in/LG-22MP68-Full-MONIT...=UTF8&qid=1478364783&sr=1-16&keywords=monitor


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 6, 2016)

Not really an option. What's the best I can get for ~5k?


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 8, 2016)

No FHD monitor in 5k.:winking_NF:


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bought LG 19M38H for 5.5k. Not FHD or IPS, but its got HDMI.


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 17, 2016)

There is no FHD Monitor in 5K...Please try to increase your budget....


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 17, 2016)

Chetan1991 said:


> Bought LG 19M38H for 5.5k. Not FHD or IPS, but its got HDMI.



How is it ?


----------

